# For the Middle-Aged and Old Farts....



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Can you relate....

YOU'RE FROM RURAL NORTH DAKOTA IF................

The town you grew up in had a bar called Ma's Place.

You know how to polka, but never tried it sober.

FFA was the most popular club in high school.

You know what knee-high by the Fourth of July means.

You know it's traditional for the bride and groom to go bar hopping
between the ceremony and the reception.

You were delighted to get a miniature snow shovel for your 3rd birthday.

You can recognize someone from Iowa by their driving.

You buy Christmas presents at Fleet Farm.

You spent more on beer than you did on food at your wedding.

You hear someone use the word "oof-dah" and you don't immediately break
into uncontrollable laughter.

You think fast food is hitting a deer at 65 mph.

You or someone you know was a "Dairy Princess" at a county fair.

You know that "combine" is a noun.

You let your older siblings talk you into putting your tongue on a steel
post in the middle of winter.

You think Lutheran and Catholic are THE major religions.

You know that creek rhymes with pick.

Football schedules are checked before wedding dates are set.

A Friday night date is taking your girfriend shining for deer. Saturday
you go to the local bowling ally.

There was at least one kid in your class who had to help milk cows in
the morning...phew!

You have driven your car on a lake.

You can make sense out of the word "upnort" and "batree."

You always believed that vacation meant "going up North."

At every wedding you have been to you have had to dance the hokey poky &
the chicken dance.

Your definition of a small town is one that only has one bar.

The local gas station sells live bait.

At least twice a year, the kitchen doubles as a meat processing plant.

Your mom asks, "Were you born in a barn?" and you know exactly what she
means.

You think that the start of deer season is a national holiday.

Pop is not only what you call your dad, but is the ONLY name for soda.

You actually understand these jokes and can relate.......


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

I can relate.... a full 1/3 were applicable when I was growing up. It ain't just ND, especially the Up Nort thingy, that is Minnesodian fer shur


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Not just small towns......Same thing in the larger towns in ND.
MN for sure also.....I alway get a kick out of the guys from Minneapolis that purchased lake Cabins on our lake by Pelican Rapids....they still say they really like getting away from things by coming "up North" every weekend.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

That isn't just middle age and old farts.....relates A LOT to the younger generation too. Let's face it, times change slowly up here.


----------



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

Chris Hustad said:


> That isn't just middle age and old farts.....relates A LOT to the younger generation too. Let's face it, times change slowly up here.


Hell, Im 19 and I knew 97% of those :lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I can relate to all of them growing up in Minn.My kids still look at me funny because my wife and I can actually dance a polka.In fact I would add one....almost all wedding dances were at a local ballroom and had polka bands playing.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Polka, bunny hop, butterfly but my fave is a two step, you get to hold your sweetie in your arms and hope for the best...lol!!


----------



## flytier231 (Nov 1, 2005)

Most of those work for Wisconsin too, and I grew up in "M'waukee". Being a country guy now helped with some of them though. Guess us mid-westerners have a lot in common. And most of it's good stuff too! I usually feel sorry for those east coast/west coast smart alecks who take shots at us. :beer:


----------



## Trois_Beaux_Canards (Dec 14, 2005)

Chris Hustad said:


> That isn't just middle age and old farts.....relates A LOT to the younger generation too. Let's face it, times change slowly up here.


Agreed. I know a lot of people, myself included that know those, or many apply to us.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

yeah i can realate and im really young

nice one


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm seventeen and i know and understand everyone one of these cuz i come from a bigger city with 4 Bars well one is a resturant and the other is a bowling alley well okay 2 bars lol Good one though i had to print that and hang it in my locker at school. :beer: :lol:


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

:beer:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

nuthin like readin your life history on a public forum 

That was great stuff!!

:beer:

Thanks 4 Curl!!

Bob


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I can relate and I'm from Eastern Kentucky!


----------



## atec (Jan 29, 2006)

If your'e real old and still alive you can remember when --- Worms were just about the only bait of choice.


----------

